# puede haber habido



## belén

Hola!
Em podrieu traduïr aquestes dues frases al català tal i com ho diriu voltros?

En esta casa puede haber habido fantasmas
En este vaso puede haber habido agua

Us demano que quan contesteu, no mireu les respostes anteriors, és un petit experiment 

Gràcies,
Be


----------



## RIU

A veure doncs, 

En aquesta casa pot haver-hi hagut fantasmes.
En aquest got pot haver-hi hagut aigua.

Ei, no t'oblidis de la sol·lució!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> Hola!
> Em podrieu traduïr aquestes dues frases al català tal i com ho diriu voltros?
> 
> En esta casa puede haber habido fantasmas
> En este vaso puede haber habido agua
> 
> Us demano que quan contesteu, no mireu les respostes anteriors, és un petit experiment
> 
> Gràcies,
> Be


 
A veure, Be, he fet una "quote" per no mirar què ha escrit en Riu. Aquí va el meu intent:

*Pot ser que en aquesta casa hi hagi hagut fantasmes / En aquesta casa potser hi ha hagut fanstasmes.*

*Pot ser que en aquest got hi hagi hagut aigua / En aquest got potser hi ha hagut aigua.*

Quina intriga! Ja ens diràs en què consisteix l'experiment! 

Me'n vaig a sa pisci!


----------



## Mei

belén said:


> Hola!
> Em podrieu traduïr aquestes dues frases al català tal i com ho diriu voltros?
> 
> En esta casa puede haber habido fantasmas
> En este vaso puede haber habido agua
> 
> Us demano que quan contesteu, no mireu les respostes anteriors, és un petit experiment
> 
> Gràcies,
> Be



Hola,

Jo diria: 

En aquesta casa hi poden haver hagut fantasmes
En aquest vas hi pot haver hagut aigua

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

belén said:


> Hola!
> Em podrieu traduïr aquestes dues frases al català tal i com ho diriu voltros?
> 
> En esta casa puede haber habido fantasmas
> En este vaso puede haber habido agua
> 
> Us demano que quan contesteu, no mireu les respostes anteriors, és un petit experiment
> 
> Gràcies,
> Be



En aquesta casa hi poden/podrien haver hagut fantasmes.
En aquesta casa poden/podrien haver-hi hagut fantasmes.
(... i mil maneres més de posar la frase però sempre amb el mateix resultat)

En aquest got hi pot/podria haver hagut aigua.
Podria haver-hi hagut aigua, en aquest got.
(... etcétera)

Belén, per què és aquest experiment?


----------



## belén

Hola!
Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes.

Mon pare i jo "discutiem" si es diu pot haver hagut / hi pot haver hagut / pot haver-hi hagut / hi pot haver-hi hagut ...

Està clar que hi ha un parell de possibilitats però el meu pare deia que "pot haver-hi hagut" (que si ho dius aviat, al menys en mallorquí, sona com "pot a very good" i per això no s'ho prenia en serio) no estava bé.

Cosetes que tenen passar l'estiu ociosa 

Gràcies! Salutacions,
Belén


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mei said:


> En aquesta casa hi poden haver hagut fantasmes


 


Dixie! said:


> En aquesta casa hi poden/podrien haver hagut fantasmes.
> En aquesta casa poden/podrien haver-hi hagut fantasmes.
> (... i mil maneres més de posar la frase però sempre amb el mateix resultat)


 
Mei i Dixie, em fa l'efecte (bé, posaria la mà en el foc!) que el verb *haver* , en el sentit d'ubicació, mai no és plural. De tota manera, en les perífrasis com la de l'exemple de la Belén és fàcil caure en el parany, perquè com que contenen més elements...

És a dir:

Hi havia molts cotxes circulant.
Hi havien mots cotxes circulant.



belén said:


> hi pot haver-hi hagut ...


 
I aquí hi ha un "pleonasmillo", perquè es repeteix el pronom.

Bon cap de setmana d'estiu!


----------



## Fonti

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mei i Dixie, em fa l'efecte (bé, posaria la mà en el foc!) que el verb *haver* , en el sentit d'ubicació, mai no és plural. De tota manera, en les perífrasis com la de l'exemple de la Belén és fàcil caure en el parany, perquè com que contenen més elements...
> 
> És a dir:
> 
> Hi havia molts cotxes circulant.
> Hi havien mots cotxes circulant.




Hola

Referent al plural del verb haver, tens tota la raó. En aquesta situació mai pot anar en plural, tot i que és un error bastant freqüent:

hi ha cotxes
hi han cotxes


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fonti said:


> En aquesta situació mai pot anar en plural, tot i que és un error bastant freqüent:


 
Sí, és molt freqüent i, si no hi parem atenció: ja l'hem "cagada"! L'any passat vaig traduir un llibre del català al castellà d'un reputat personatge de la nostra cultura i publicat per una editorial molt seriosa i em vaig trobar amb aquest cas (o sigui que ni l'autor en va ser conscient ni el corrector que va venir després se'n va adonar). També es tractava d'una perífrasi llarga com la que plantejava la Belén.

Salut!


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mei i Dixie, em fa l'efecte (bé, posaria la mà en el foc!) que el verb *haver* , en el sentit d'ubicació, mai no és plural. De tota manera, en les perífrasis com la de l'exemple de la Belén és fàcil caure en el parany, perquè com que contenen més elements...
> 
> És a dir:
> 
> Hi havia molts cotxes circulant.
> Hi havien mots cotxes circulant.
> 
> 
> 
> I aquí hi ha un "pleonasmillo", perquè es repeteix el pronom.
> 
> Bon cap de setmana d'estiu!



Tens raó, de fet primer havia posat: "Hi pot haver hagut" però m'ho he repensat i ho he canviat. De fet, últimament intento corregir aquesta errada en la llengua parlada i sempre dic hi ha en els plurals (_hi ha massa cotxes al poble). _


----------



## Domtom

-


belén said:


> Em podrieu traduïr aquestes dues frases al català tal i com ho diriu voltros?
> 
> En esta casa puede haber habido fantasmas
> En este vaso puede haber habido agua
> 
> Us demano que quan contesteu, no mireu les respostes anteriors, és un petit experiment


 
1) En aquesta casa pot haver-hi hagut fantasmes ;

2) En aquest got / vas pot haver-hi hagut aigua.


----------



## Domtom

-
Recordeu la cançó?

Mireu-vos la cançó núm. 22.


----------



## belén

Oh, jo no coneixia la cançó, quina casualitat!


----------



## RIU

Domtom said:


> -
> Recordeu la cançó?
> 
> Mireu-vos la cançó núm. 22.


 
Oh, i tant!!!!


----------

